# Pintos!



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I have always wanted to see what pintos everyone has, so please post pictures of your pintos! As you can see, Love pintos.






Here are my two:

Buckeye WCF Day Dream Believer and Fike's Cadillac Crystal:


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 25, 2012)

We love pintos too, here are ours:

Arions Destinys Magic Trick:






Maple Hollows Magical Mist






Maple Hollows Doya Believe N Magic






Maple Hollows Orion Force






Maple Hollows Phlash of Fireworks






Kaycee Freckles Playgirl


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 25, 2012)

Continued:

LBFs Gorgeous:






Knutson Apaches Preshush Belle






Maple Hollows Dark Desire






Fallen Ash Scouts Blackeyed Susan






Arions Maple Hollows Destiny






MSR Majestys California Dreamin


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 25, 2012)

Continued again





Maple Hollows Midnite Surprise--sorry for the terrible picture!






Maple Hollows Magical Lucy






Maple Hollows Magic Moment






I think thats all of them, we also have several pintaloosas too.


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Jan 26, 2012)

I have some pintos


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Jan 26, 2012)

a few more of my favs


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2012)

I greatly prefer solid colors, so maybe that's why I have a few QUIET Pintos LOL! Double dilute mares and fillies mostly. Here we go:

Erica's Double Dipped, perlino pinto mare:






Erica's Sweet as Sugar, perlino pinto mare:






Edgewood Skip To My Lou, silver dapple pinto mare:






WFM's Divine Destingy, double dilute dun pinto filly:





WFM's Designer Destiny, double dilute pinto filly:





Eclipse, black and white pinto gelding:


----------



## Tab (Jan 26, 2012)

I love pintos and 5 of my 7 minis are pintos. My fist mini was a bay pinto.
















Minimal






Minimal


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 26, 2012)

My herdsire, Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome






My junior filly, Cedar Fields Duke's Lil Duchess






A 2010 colt, LCA's OH Take A Look At Me






Misty, our little orphan girl who is now 6!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 26, 2012)

LBFS Dancing Legs, broodmare






Luck's Little Miss Sweet Tart, broodmare






Lil Butt's Blazing Glory, broodmare






And do these guys count?


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's our little guy, "Funny Farms Crimson Knight" 28" Gelding.





http://imageshack.us


----------



## Flying minis (Jan 26, 2012)

"Technically" all 5 of mine are pintos.

They are

D&W Amy's Tiffany






Bondes Bouncin B Tuxs Tango (yes, she's pinto according to AMHA and PtHA, but solid according to AMHR)






Bonde's Bouncin B Chiefs Glory Dayz






Bondes Bouncin B Red Hot N Rowdy






Lazy Creeks Jethro Gibbs (aka Ghetto Cracka)






Not politically correct, I'm sure, but when we got Cracka, we had only J Jay and Tango - they were both dark colored, and he had so much white that my 16 year old son promptly renamed him "Ghetto Cracka" because, as Rob said "he's the only white horse in the hood."


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 26, 2012)

KHA Krackerjack Of Hickory Hills






NFR's 2 Hot 2 Handle


----------



## Reble (Jan 26, 2012)

I must say I also love Pintos

Our Stallion is Homozygous for Tobiano / We love Pintos and Pintaloosas

only 28.00" Rowdy




Only 2 mares for breeding: and one future mare

April No Fool




Her Filly Glory Bee




Ivy Jean




Another one of our foals Ivory and Ebony


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 26, 2012)

WOW, everybodys pintos are SO CUTE!



I love all of them!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 26, 2012)

JMS Miniatures said:


> KHA Krackerjack Of Hickory Hills
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Krackerjacks eyes are just to die for, with that eyeliner, wow! So beautiful! Hot 2 handle is adorable as well!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 26, 2012)

lil hoofbeats said:


> I have some pintos


Wow, you have some very stunning pintos! I love the last two!



:wub Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 26, 2012)

Our pastures are pretty well balanced with red & white pintos and red heads.

(with the exception of Lady (in avatar) who is a smokey black)

*~*~*~*~


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Jan 26, 2012)

JMS Miniatures - I love the pattern on Krackerjack, very unique!

Below are our pintos...

Blue Stars Hotrod Harley






JoCo Dreamers Lady Buckeroo (perlino pinto)






Twisted Pines Rowdy Girl






HMM Wild Mountain Peaches






HMM Golden Miracle


----------



## Eagle (Jan 26, 2012)

I love pintos and I have a few.

Fancy






Pinto






Horses sold

stella





Spike





Tara


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 26, 2012)

All ten of our minis are Pintos, all registered with the Pinto Association, plus AMHA and AMHR (hardshipping the last 2 this year):

Many more pics on our website (link below):

Stallion SRF Buckshot (paternal 1/2 brother to SRF Nobility, sire of multiple AMHA World Champions and World GRAND Champions):







Mares is foal to him for 2012:

Toffee (Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow):






Sox (Vermilyea Farms Exotic Exposure:






Mira (Jones Call Me Blue Admiration)


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 26, 2012)

More pintos at On Target Miniatures:

Show horses for 2012:

Princess (Aloha Acres Fashion by Magic), showing in everything!






Dancer (Buckeye WCF Last Dance), showing in halter, trail, hunter, jumper, and driving later in year






Cowboy (SRF Masters Touch) halter, trail, hunter, jumper, color






Rusty & Taffy (OTM Ricochet & OTM Alpenglow on Snow) halter, trail


----------



## Reble (Jan 26, 2012)

targetsmom said:


> Mira (Jones Call Me Blue Admiration)


Love this photo and Mira sure stands out. How white she is and love her eyes.

and yes love her baby too


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a few pintos





Panda ~ Ravenwood Aristocrats Only the Best 2010 East Coast Champion Aote Mare

Maggie ~ Falcon Ridge Magic Moment ~ Daughter of Flying W Farms Blue Boys Magic Man

and my newest Pinto.. (Genetically! ) MiniEquine Amir's Phoenix ~ Our Princeling


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 26, 2012)

targetsmom said:


> More pintos at On Target Miniatures:
> 
> Show horses for 2012:
> 
> ...


WOW, buckeye WCF Last Dance is stunning! How tall is she? My buckeye WCF Day Dream Believer is 37". She is Van Lo bred, so it makes sense that she is so tall.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the comments on Mira and Dancer. Should have pointed out that Mira is a frame overo and possibly splash (hair samples on their way) and the baby is Max who died last year.

Dancer is AMHA/AMHR and PtHA and 34". My dressage instructor wants one just like her in 16 hand size! She is also being tested for splash as she has two blue eyes (to Mira's one). Her sire is FWF Little Wardance and her dam is a Superior Dam in AMHR with a couple of National Champions that are full sisters to Dancer.

Just for the record, Maggie (above, that I adore) and Princess are paternal half sisters.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jan 26, 2012)

targetsmom said:


> Thanks for the comments on Mira and Dancer. Should have pointed out that Mira is a frame overo and possibly splash (hair samples on their way) and the baby is Max who died last year.
> 
> Dancer is AMHA/AMHR and PtHA and 34". My dressage instructor wants one just like her in 16 hand size! She is also being tested for splash as she has two blue eyes (to Mira's one). Her sire is FWF Little Wardance and her dam is a Superior Dam in AMHR with a couple of National Champions that are full sisters to Dancer.
> 
> Just for the record, Maggie (above, that I adore) and Princess are paternal half sisters.


Oh ok, she is beautiful! Oh wow, Dream was bred to FWF Little Wardance before we got her, she had a lovely colt.



I love all your little ones, they are too cute!


----------



## chandab (Jan 26, 2012)

targetsmom said:


> Toffee (Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow):


I like them all, but this dark mare with the blue eyes is so striking.


----------



## roxy's_mom (Jan 26, 2012)

Love everyone's pintos! I'm seeing some crazy pinto patterns going on too! Here are my three pintos - all mares. I've NOT color/pinto pattern tested any of these horses yet but will be once I get some money together.

Country Acres Pickin Wild Flowers - A/R - grayed out chestnut sabino or overo- she has a bald face with her left eye 1/2 blue






Here's some baby pics of the above horse

hours old here






5 months old






Morning Glory's Silver Bullette - A/R silver dapple tobiano I believe with roaning






Pick Pocket Centurian's Deelite - A/R bay tobiano with roaning






Here's a group pic of all three together:






Becky M.


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 27, 2012)

Just for the record, Maggie (above, that I adore) and Princess are paternal half sisters.






Aww... I will tell Maggie,, her sister is working hard and showing..... Maggie has weaned her colt and

taking it easy.



Thanks. She is our special girl


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 28, 2012)

my 2 tiny toy snippets sapphire and her foal lady


----------



## Bizekl (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's my Havenbrooks Encore Hot Tamale, Meadow, and Rusty...


----------



## J Gracey (Jan 30, 2012)

Here are two of my pintos that Shelia and I have the honor of purchasing from Toni Pierce of Quintessa Farm. QF Entrana Di Dominus and Quintessa Tribute Vecchio.


----------



## REO (Jan 31, 2012)

PLEASE do come have a visit to my website! (link in my signature)

I have

14 black pintos (and 3 that look solid but are pintos)

5 red pintos

1 silver pinto

1 palomino pinto

1 buckskin pinto

1 bay pinto

Way too many to post LOL


----------



## Hayley~Diaz (Feb 7, 2012)

i love pintos and i am planning to specialise in breeding pintos


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Feb 16, 2012)

Timber and Stormy


----------

